# Display CPU/Memory/Network/System Usage at startup instead of terminal login



## megapearl (Jun 11, 2015)

Hi,

Is it possible to display these statistics upon startup FreeBSD after loading all services? eventually with Menu to jump to Shell and menu with something like, press R to reboot, or S to shutdown?

Regards,
Donald.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Jun 12, 2015)

Only if you create a script that will catch the output of commands like `sysctl -a | grep temperature` and make it run with another script after login.
In theory everything is possible if you know programming and shell scripting. The easiest you can do is to install a window manager like dwm, remove the top bar and just install conky and a basic terminal.


----------



## junovitch@ (Jun 15, 2015)

The menu driven idea sounds very similar to what pfSense does.  See https://github.com/pfsense/pfsense/blob/master/etc/rc.initial for ideas on where to start.  You'd have to poke around with how it's implemented for ideas on your own version.  As sk8harddiefast it should just be some programming and shell scripting work.


----------



## megapearl (Jul 6, 2015)

Okay, thanks, will check that out.


----------

